# Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???



## wallermac (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich war länger nicht mehr im Forum aber vor etwa 2 Monaten konnte ich einen Waldweiher 10min. von meinem Ort mit ca. 1 Ha. pachten. Der Weiher hat keinen Zulauf aber einen Mönch und könnte komplett abgelassen werden. Die durchschnittliche Wassertiefe ist ca 1,5m das Ufer ist lehmig mit Wurzeln rund rum. Es gibt zwei Flachwasserzonen mit Schilf, je ca. 50qm, wo das Regenwasser vom Wald und den umliegenden Äckern einstömt. Der Boden ist schlammig und es liegen einige umgefallene Bäume unter Wasser. Der Weiher wurde seit über 10 Jahren nicht bewirtschaftet und ähnelt eher einem Biotop als einem Fischweiher, aber das finde ich eigentlich ganz gut so.
Der Verpächter hat mir gesagt, dass ein Mischbestand an verschiedenen Fischen drin sein soll: Ca 20 K1 / 20 K2 / 12 Karpfen ü. 40cm / 5 Hechte 40-50cm / viele Schleien / Rotfedern / 30 Karauschen.........*UND DRECKS GIEBEL*.....|pfisch:.....
Seid ich den Weiher habe fahre ich fast jeden Tag hin und konnte beobachten, dass wenn die Sonne scheint, sich die Giebel in Schwärmen an der Oberfläche aufhalten. Da das Wasser sehr tüb ist, kann man nur schwer schätzen wie viele es sind.....aber es sind tausende wenn nicht Milllionen oder gar Schrilljarden.
Als ich nun letztes Wochenende das erste mal ´´vernünftig´´(auf Karfen) fischen wolllte, hatte nach ca 5min. nur noch die ausgezuzelten Häute der Meiskörner auf dem Haken. Wir haben zwar trotzdem zwei Karpfen mi 43 u. 45cm gefangen, aber wenn dauernd die Schnur wegen dem Gezupfe geht macht es auch keinen Spaß.
Die Giebel sind im schnitt etwa 7-9cm groß, manchmal ist auch einer mit 15-20cm dabei aber die meisten sind kleine. Es sind auch sicher Giebel, da ich für meine Katze einige ausgenommen habe und sie hatten schwarzes Bauchfell. Ich habe dann am Sonntag beschlossen mit der KöFi-Angel auf Gibetour zu gehen und meine Frau und ich haben von 10h Vormittag bis 19h abends, mit Made am 14er Haken 468 Stk. rausgefangen. Es war schon ab und zu eine Schleie oder ein Karpfen u. Karausche dabei aber 99,8% GIEBEL#q.
Es ist auch egal an welche stelle am Weiher man wirft, nach spätestens eier Minute ist der Schwimmer weg........Giebel.

Die Hechte wurden erst dieses Frühjahr eingesetzt und ich weiß nicht wie sich das entwickelt und ich möchte auch mit Rücksicht auf die Natur und die anderen Fische, nicht den ganzen Weiher ablassen. Wielleicht hatte ja auch schon jemand von euch die Giebelpest und kann mir Tips geben. Netz fällt leider aus wegen der Bäume unter Wasser.
Vielen Dank mac
|wavey: p.s. kann erst Morgen antworten.


----------



## grubenreiner (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

wir hatten ein ähnliches problem , aber mit kleinen Karpfen (bis 10cm) die wir raus haben wollten weil es extrem viele waren, Ablaßen wollten wir damals auch nicht wegen dem restlichen Fischbestand.
Wir haben sie zu 60% mit der Angel gefangen, Powerstippen wenn man so will. Was du auch och versuchen kannst sind große Ködefischreusen, ging bei uns eine Zeitlang auch gut. Oder ein Wurfnetz, es dauert ein wenig bis man die Technik drauf hat, aber dann geht das sehr gut. Durch die Größe kannst du es auch in Lücken zwischen Hindernissen einsetzen, und wenn du die Giebel mit Brot vorher an die Obefläche fütterst sollte das eigentlich prima funktionieren.
Wir hatten die Karpfen nach 1,5 Jahren dann im Griff, klingt allerdings so dass du noch etwas mehr Giebel hast als wir Karpfen....

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## peterpanik (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

1ha? 
da kannste aber noch mehr als 4-5 hechte einsetzen, ich fische an einen etwa gleich großem "teich" der allerdings max 80cm tief ist und das sind minimun 40 Hechte aller größen(20cm bis meterfische) drin. Rotfedern sind ähnlich vorhanden wie deine giebel, denke mal mit 20 weiteren Hechten im Weiher bekommst das Problem in den Griff. 
Alles was an Hecht zuviel drin ist wird sich von alleine erledigen, bei den massen denke ich aber das 20 eher noch zu wenig sind!


----------



## Sneep (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo,
wenn der Giebelbestand vollständig verschwinden soll, reicht einfaches Ablassen nicht. Das würden einige Tiere im Schlamm überleben. Zusätzlich müsste der Teichboden durchtrocknen oder durchfrieren. Das Ganze würde auch nicht ohne Verluste bei den anderen Arten abgehen.

Um den Bestand zu dezimieren, rate ich dir zu einer Kombination aus verstärkter Befischung und Hechtbesatz.

Zur Befischung sind Reusen und Senken geeignet. 
Angeln ist schon auf Grund der geringen Größe der Fische möglicherweise kurzweilig, aber nicht sehr wirkungsvoll.

Eine Köderfischreuse XXL und ein wenig Paniermehl sind erprobte Mittel.

Auch der Einsatz eines Stellnetzes ist möglich. Je nach Maschenweite fängt es nur eine Grösse, aber leider quer durch alle Arten. Fische, die mit den Kiemen im Netz hingen, sind danach nicht mehr lebensfähig. Das geht also nur, wenn man die toten Giebel verwerten kann und der Beifang sich in Grenzen hält. Eine sehr effektive Methode, man muss aber genau überlegen, ob es das wert ist.

Bei der beschriebenen Menge an Giebeln, werden die Hechte das nicht alleine  schaffen. 
Für die benötigte Anzahl an Hechten, fehlen dir einfach die Standplätze.
Trotzdem unterstützt ein starker Hechtbestand das kurz halten der Giebel.

In diesem speziellen Fall ist es zu vertreten, künstlich einen erhöhten Hechtbestand auf zu bauen.

Ausnahmsweise sollten Hechte der gleichen Größe besetzt werden wie die die im Teich vorhandenen sind.
Damit setze ich die Selbstregulierung des Hechtbestandes außer Kraft, da Hechte von jeweils 50 cm sich nicht fressen können. Das ist alles andere als gut für den Hechtbestand, da dann kaum noch Junghechte aufkommen. Wenn der Giebelbestand sich eingependelt hat, sollte ein Großteil der Hechte unbedingt wieder entnommen werden.

Als Alternative bleibt noch, die Biester als Karauschen KA1 zu "vermarkten". Das kann eh keiner unterscheiden |supergri


sneeP


----------



## wallermac (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

3.20h und kann nicht mehr schlafen.......das nennt man ´´Senile Bettflucht`` kommt vor bei Männern ü.45.
Danke erst mal für Eure Tips!
Die Idee mit dem Wurfnetz finde ich ganz gut, meinst Du diese Jugoslavischen Teile oder? Die Giebel geraten in einen Fressrausch wenn man einen Laib Brot rein schmeißt und nach wenigen Minuten sieht man kein Brot mehr sondern nur noch eine Kugel Fische. Es sieht sogar so aus als würden sie aus dem Wasser springen und von oben in den Laib beissen, wie die Piranhas. Mit der Köderfischreuse habe ich es noch nicht probiert aber ich war so schlau mir eine Senke zu kaufen. Aber die Fiecher sind schlau und schnell. Sobald das Brot über der Seke ist gehen nur noch die fünf hungrigsten rein und da bin ich beim Akordstippen schneller. Es sind auch viele Schleien drin und jedes 3. mal als ich die Senke rauf holte, war eine dabei. Das mit der Senke geht auch zu langsam und ist mir zu umständlich. Man müßte eventuell eine Risensenke mit Galgen und Gegengewicht bauen aber dann liefern sie mich ein.
Was ich vergessen habe zu sagen, in dem Gewässer lebt eine geschützte Krötenart, oder sie legt zumindest hier ihre Eier ab. Der Verpächter (ein Förster u. Naturschützer) möchte deshalb keine weiteren Hechte einsetzen. Er ist eher der Meinung der Zander könnt es richten. Aber ich glaube, dass ich ihn vom Hecht überzeugen könnte denn größere Hechte fressen doch keine Kaulquappen mehr oder? Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es die Kaulquappen mit der Senke zu fangen und in ein benachbartes Biotop umzusiedeln, das sind ungefähr genauso viele wie die Giebel aber sie sind nicht so schnell......|supergri.
Ein Stellnetz fällt aus, da ich (wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muß), keinen Fisch töten möchte. Es sind auch zu viele Rotfedern in der Größe drin. Die Giebel werden auch alle in meinen alten 60x40m Teich umgesiedelt der nicht mehr bewirtschaftet wird. Die Idee mit den Karauschen KA1 von SneeP finde ich auch interessant#6 Also......... wenn jemand Karauschen braucht, meldet Euch bei mir, zahle für jede Karausche die Ihr mitnehmt 1Cent (und muß nächstes Jahr mein Haus verkaufen).
Spaß beiseite, nochmals Danke für die schnellen Antworten und die guten Tips! Ich werde es mal mit einer Reuse oder dem Jugonetz probieren, auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das klappt.
Petri heil aus Jetzendorf
#hmac


----------



## Bassey (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Als Wallerangler hast du doch die passenden Freunde die deine Giebel als Köder wollen. Also ein Köderfangwochenende für Lau im Wallerforum anbieten, da werden sicherlich einige kommen ;-)

Das ganze machst du über mehrere Wochen. Ausdrücklich sagen, dass nur Giebel entnommen werden dürfen und gut ist... So kannst du zumindest schonmal einen Anfang erreichen.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Na das klingt ja so als  wenn sich in dem Teich Massen von Fisch halten würden.
Sehr viel Fisch, bedeutet aber auch sehr Nährstoffreich.
Leider kenne ich dieses Massenvorkommen vom Giebel immer dann wenn das Gewässer schon mal umgekippt ist oder halt kurtz davor ist.
Das soll jetzt aber nichts heißen, wenn da kein Hecht drinnen war sind das halt auch die Folgen dieser Fehlbewirtschaftung.

Deine paar Hechte werden wenn das Gewässer OK ist, enorm wachsen und das Problem dann durch Nachwuchs in 2 -3 Jahren im Griff haben.
Unter solchen Bedingungen habe ich mal erlebt das sie im Ersten Jahr, von 0 auf über 50 cm abwuchsen. Deine könnten also im nächsten Sommer schon um 60 cm sein
Wenn dier das zu lange ist mußt du halt Giebel herausfangen, aber dann werden die Übriegen die Lücke schnell auffüllen.
Ich würde mal abwarten ist doch Spannend.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## wallermac (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo Bassey,
naja, mit den Wallerfreunden ist das so eine Sache. Die meisten meiner Freunde fahren an den Po zum angeln, aber wer tut sich das an und trägt Eulen nach Athen. Wenn aber jemand welche möchte, kann er sie sich gerne abholen.
Hallo Bernd,
ich finde es auch spannend zu beobachten aber 2-3Jahre warten ist schon verdammt lang. Das Gewässer wurde auch nicht fehlbewirtschaftet sondern überhaupt nicht bewirtschaftet. Ich glaube, dass irgent ein Spezialist im Ort vor Jahren seinen Gartenteich zugeschüttet hat und die Fische da eingesetzt hat. Es sind nämlich auch viele Goldfische dabei. Über die jahre wird sich dann der Bestand gebildet haben und es kam wegen Futtermangel zur Verbuttung.
Ich würde nur meinem Förster gerne den Zander ausreden, das bringt doch nichts oder? Erstens ist das Gewässer zu klein und vom Untergrund nicht geeignet (Schlamm/Lehm). Und 2. bringen die doch auch nichts weg oder wie seht Ihr das;+. Anscheinend kennt er jemand bei dem er große Zander für € 0.- pro Stück bekommt, wäre es dann einen Versuch wert und wieviele bräuchte man da?
Gibt es Erfahrungswerte wieviele Fische dieser Größe (7-9cm) ein Hecht mit 50cm oder ein Zander am Tag verputzt? Mir wurde auch schon geraten EINEN (1Stk.) Wels mit 30-40cm eizusetzen, die Giebels wären dann mundgerechte Happen. Aber dann bekämpft man die Pest mit der Cholera und man hat das nächste Problem wenn er so groß ist, dass er nur noch Karpfen mag.
Ich freue mich über jede Antwort von Euch aber bitte postet nur, wenn Ihr von der Materie etwas vesteht oder Erfahrung damit habt. Die Folgen für die Natur sollten an erster Stelle stehen und nicht das Angelvergügen. Wenn in dem Teich wirklich die geschützte Tibetanische Steppunke vorkommt, möchte ich die auf keinen Fall ausrotten, dann muß es eben herkömmlich gehen.
Stippen kann ja soooooooo schön sein......:q.
So.... und jetzt bestell ich mal ein paar Reusen und zwei Container Knödelbrot und versuch das mal.
SoLong:vik:
mac


----------



## Syntac (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hatte das Problem auch, allerdings Teich nur ca. 1500qm. 
War randvoll mit Goldfischen, Giebeln, kleinen Karpfen sowie Rotaugen ohne Ende. Hatte mehrere Hechte mit 30-40cm gesetzt, die haben das Problem dann einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen und hatten 1,5 Jahre später zwischen 65 und 75cm, kleiner Kopf und großer Körper. Standen top im Futter. Und beim Abfischen kein einziger Hecht weniger, also nichts mit gegenseitig fressen bei so einem Futterangebot (trotz fehlender Unterstände abgesehen von Laichkraut das im Sommer aber komplett weg war). Und dieses Jahr gabs Hechtnachwuchs.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

@Wallermac
Wenn in einem Gewässer bei der Größe keine Raubfische vorkommen, ist der fehlbewirtschaftet !

Hatte mir das mit den Goldfischen schon gedacht, dann werden die Giebel wohl auch Goldfische sein.
So einen Teich hatte wir auch mal aber nur etwa 1600 m², keine Hechte aber Welse besetzt.
War aber nicht der Erfolg, 8 wuchsen überhaupt nicht und einer wuchs super, war aber nicht mehr zu fangen.
Fischmenge blieb unverändert in den folgenden 6 Jahren.
Wurde ich heute wohl auch nicht wieder machen!

Lass es mit den Zandern, lohnt nicht.
Wird aber auch nicht schaden, aber die werden gegen die Hechte nicht bestehen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Einzige Möglichkeit Giebel aus dem Teich zu bekommen ist ablassen,abfischen, 1 Jahr trocken liegen lassen.

Hatten auch mal Giebel im Angelteich 2ha , hatten Waller besetzt(1,50-1,80mtr.)zusätzlich noch maßige Hechte.
Ergebniss beim Abfischen nur noch wennige Karpfen ab 3-5kg und Massenweise Giebel mit 1-1,5kg.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Ich verstehe nicht so recht, warum du den Teich nicht einfach über den  nächsten Winter ablässt und so das Giebelproblem ein für alle mal  beendest?
Mir würde es auch im Traum nicht einfallen, den Giebeln, so wie du schreibst, noch in deinem anderen Teich Asyl zu bieten!
Dann würde ich schon eher die anderen Fische darin über den Winter bringen.
Desweiteren könntest du auf die Weise noch einiges Totholz aus dem
Teich entfernen, dies muss ja nicht alles sein, um weiterhin Unterstände  für die Fische zu bieten,b.z.w. den Biotopcharakter zu erhalten.
Falls du dabei mit deinem Förster Probleme bekommen solltest, so  solltest du ihm vielleicht klarmachen, dass die Giebel, zumindest in  diesen Massen, eine viel größere Bedrohung für seine Kröten/Unken sind,  als ein paar Hechte, da sie durchaus den Laich von Amphibien und auch  die noch kleinen Quappen fressen!

Taxidermist


----------



## wallermac (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo Kollegen,
ich kann den Weiher im Winter nicht ablassen da in meinem Pachtvertrag eine Klausel steht, dass die Eisstock-Schützen hier im Winter ihrem Sport nachgehen dürfen. Zudem betreibe ich ein Sportgeschäft am Ort und die Leute kaufen ihre Eisstöcke u. Zubehör bei mir. Wenn ich denen das Wasser ablasse werde ich gesteinigt, viergeteilt und anschließend auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt.
Ich versuche mal zwei Fotos der Plage als Anhang hochzuladen, weiß aber nicht ob´s klappt.
....:vik:.....Klappt anscheinend.
Dass Giebel Amphibienlaich u.Quappen fressen ist mir neu aber sicher ein gutes Argument für den Hecht. Die Giebel bekommen deshalb Asyl in meinem alten Weiher, da ich nicht kiloweise tote Fische entsorgen möchte und ich auch keinen Bock habe sie einzeln abzuschlagen.
Ich werde wegen der Hechte mal mit meinem Förster sprechen. Mein Wohnort ist Jetzendorf das ist ca 35km nördlich von München. wenn Jemand im Umkreis übrige Hechte hat bitte melden. Morgen oder übermorgen müßten meine KöFi-Reusen kommen, ich werde Euch dann über die Erfolge informieren.
Grüße mac#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Also nach betrachten der Bilder würd ich sagen : Du hast ein Giebelproblem:q.

Im Ernst.

Verbuttung ist ein Zeichen von zu wenig Nahrung für eine Masse Fisch. 
Kaulquappen sind Nahrung und ich bezweifle mal, dass da von der Krötenbrut viel übrigbleibt. Also dürftest Du beim Förster leichtes Spiel haben, wenn der ein bisschen mehr als Bäume kennt. 

Alle mechanischen Fangmethoden bringen - wenn überhaupt - nur kurzfristigen Erfolg, weil sich die Population ständig neu vermehrt. 

Kröten brauchen den Tümpel nur für die Fortpflanzung. Bedeutet, vom Beginn der (Kröten)laichzeit bis zum abwandern der Jungkröten muss Wasser drin sein. Danach wäre ein trockenlegen unkritisch für die Kröten. Der Zeitraum ist abhängig von den Temperaturen, in einem normalen Jahr dürften die Jungkröten spätestens ab Juli raus aus dem Wasser sein. 
Dann könnte man den Teich ablassen und bis Dezember trockenliegen lassen. Abhängig vom Wasserzulauf ist der Teich dann vielleicht im Januar wieder voll und die Eisstockschützen können loslegen. Im März finden die Kröten ein weitgehend freßfeindfreies Gewässer, während des weiteren Jahres können sich Insekten und Pflanzen ansiedeln/regenerieren und im Folgejahr kannst Du einen behutsamen Neubesatz durchführen. 

Die vorhandenen Giebel müssen sich wohl damit abfinden, entleibt zu werden. Sie in ein anderes Gewässer umzusetzen bringt nix, man verlagert dann das Problem oder schafft ein Neues. 
Mögliche Abnehmer für die Giebel wäre z.B. ein Zoo, wenn die Masse der Fische bei Niedrigwasser abgefangen werden.
Die sind in der Regel dankbar für solche Futterzuschüsse.


----------



## wallermac (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo Ralle,
ich bin mittlerwiele auch schon der Menung, dass Stöpsel raus und trockenlegen das beste wäre. aber das heißt ja 2Jahre Pacht zahlen und nicht fischen:c, das halt ich nicht aus. Danke für den Tip mit dem Zoo, das wären wirklich geeignete Abnehmer. Ich hab´ mir mal die Arbeit gemacht und die Fische auf dem linken Foto gezählt. Jeden mit Filzer markiert den ich schon hatte und dabei ist folgendes rausgekommen:
Auf einer Fläche von 10x10m also 100qm sind es ca. 650 Stk. Das heißt auf einen Hektar hochgerchnet wären es dann 65000 Fischlein.
Wenn man in der Woche 650 Stk. rausfängt wäre man also 25Monate oder 2Jahre täglich beim fischen.........:vik:.......... das schaff ich locker!
Das sind aber nur die Fische die an der Oberfläche rumdümpeln wer weiß wie es in 1m Tiefe aussieht#q. Wäre denn eine Stange Dynamit eine Lösung:q?
Servus mac


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Ich will Dir ja nicht die Illusion nehmen:q

Auf jeden Fisch den Du siehst kannst Du locker nochmal 10 rechnen, die Du nicht siehst. Dazu kommen zur Zeit vermutlich noch 100.000de Jungfische von der diesjahrigen Brut.
Für jeden größeren den Du rausfängst, rückt sofort ein Jungfisch nach der sonst gefressen worden  oder verhungert wäre.
Heißt, Du musst mit der Angel erst mal den Reproduktionsfaktor (zig hunderttausend) rausfangen, bevor Du den Gesamtbestand ankratzen kannst. 
Und die Biester laichen im nächsten Jahr schon wieder.
:q:q:q:q


Es gibt aber noch eine Alternative. Nämlich das Ganze so lassen wie es ist. Vielleicht die beste Möglichkeit.


----------



## wallermac (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Dann hol ich mir jetzt einen Strick und geh in den Keller..........war schön mit Euch.


----------



## Syntac (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Also ich würde wirklich einen "überbesatz" mit Hechten machen. Die wachsen bei dem Futter Top ab und man bekommt die auch gut wieder raus. Hat gut geklappt bei mir.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Probier es doch mal mit einem Wurfnetz. Da solltest du in kurzer Zeit eine Menge von den Biestern fangen(wenn du gelernt hast, wei man mit einem Wurfnetz umgeht)
Gruss ROY


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Aus'm Bauch raus, was geht abfischen und gleichzeitig Hechtbesatz. Wäre doppeltes dezimieren da das was raus ist sich nicht mehr reproduzieren kann, und das was drin bleibt durch die Hechte einfacher klein gehalten werden kann. Glaube mit nur einer der beiden Varianten hast du keinen Erfolg.


----------



## Wellensen (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Moinsen,
erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem kleinen Paradies!!
Wir hatten bei uns im Verein ein ähnliches Problem. Und haben auch mit Hechten besetzt. Dann gings abwärts mit den Giebelbestand...
Hast du noch andere Kleinfischarten drin? Bitte nicht schlagen, eventuell währen Barsche noch ein Weg.
Oder aber im Herbst absenken und dann einen teil der Giebel entfernen. Sollte bei einem Hektar Wasserfläche vernünftig gehen. Und nach dem Aufstauen Hechte mit zu setzen.


----------



## Gemini (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Mach den Übersatz an Hechten, ich komme dann nächstes Jahr
 auch gerne mal vorbei und helfe dir die fetten, vollgefressenen Hechte wieder rauszufangen 

Das wird bestimmt auch interessant zu verfolgen wenn die 
Hechte durch diese Schwärme an Giebeln durchpflügen.


----------



## reno ateportas (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Das sieht ja aus wie in einem Horrorfilm....
Wen demnächst in der Bild steht "Teichbesitzer von Giebeln gefressen!" weiß ich wer gemeint ist.Das problem bei Giebeln ist die glaube ich, schon angesprochene Jungfernzeugung. Ein weibchen reicht aus um den driss in zwei Jahren wieder zu haben. Giebel können sich ohne Milchner fortpflanzen würde dir das Buch "Wunderwelt unter Wasser" Herbert Frei empfelen da ist das sehr schön beschrieben. Ich glaube da hilft echt nur ablassen oder ähnliche radikale Metoden.Leider


----------



## riecken (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Denke ma das barsche auch nicht all zu blöd währen sie fressen halt die kleinfische...


----------



## Onkelfester (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

...oder du bittest ein paar Freunde dir zu helfen.

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...vissengekte;_meer_leeg_in_enkele_minuten.html


----------



## reno ateportas (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Auch ne Lösung


----------



## wallermac (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

An Barsche habe ich auch schon gedacht, ich glaub Stippen, Reuse, Hecht und Barsch und der Giebel ist im A.... oder so. Ich hab Euch noch zwei Fotos mitgeschickt damit Ihr seht was für ein schönes Gewässer das ist. Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man auch gut, dass viele Sträucher und kleine Bäume ins Wasser hängen oder aus dem Wasser wachsen. Wäre doch für Hechte ein Paradies und Seerosen hats auch.
Den Steg durfte ich bauen, hab ihn gleich aus Bankiraj gemacht, dann hab ich die nächsten 35Jahre Ruhe. Jezt kommt am Ende des Zugangsstegs noch ein Pontonsteg mit 2x3m hin damit man vernünftig angeln kann und auch mal an eine andere Stelle paddeln kann wenn man will.
So.......Jetzt werd ich mal goggelen wo es in meiner Nähe Hechte zu kaufen gibt und nebenbei noch ein bischen arbeiten.
Fettes merci für die Tips!
mac:k


----------



## Syntac (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

gute Idee mit dem Pontonsteg, hab ich dieses Jahr auch gebaut 

Aber lass das mit den Barschen! Sonst lesen wir hier in ein paar Jahren:

Tausende verbutteter Barsche im Teich, was tun???


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*



Syntac schrieb:


> gute Idee mit dem Pontonsteg, hab ich dieses Jahr auch gebaut
> 
> Aber lass das mit den Barschen! Sonst lesen wir hier in ein paar Jahren:
> 
> Tausende verbutteter Barsche im Teich, was tun???



Da warst Du schneller. :q


----------



## feko (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Also,so trübe wie das Gwässer ist,ist Zander meiner meinung vill doch besser...
vor allem kann man auch ne höhere Raubfischdichte einbauen.
Schönes Gewässer-da würde ich mich austoben =)
vg


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Petri Heil zu Deinem Fang, das Gewässer ist toll und so wunderbar in Deiner Nähe, es ist wirklich beneidenswert.

Ich habe mal ein ganz ähnliches Gewässerchen befischt und mir auch Gedanken gemacht, wie man in so einem kleinen Biotop für Gleichgewicht sorgen könnte.

Wahrscheinlich laichen die Karauschen an so flachen Stellen, dass Karpfen und andere Fische kaum dorthin kommen, um den Laich zu fressen.

Eine Fischart, die als Laichfresser bekannt ist, wurde noch garnicht erwähnt: Der Aal. 

Pro Aal: Er pflanzt sich dort nicht fort und frisst außer Laich auch Kleinfisch (und nur Kleinfisch)

Kontra Aal: Er wird sich sicher auch über Krötenlaich hermachen, Du müsstest Dich also um den Krötenlaich kümmern und diesen am Besten umsiedeln.



Ps: Beim Abangeln der Karauschen kannst Du ja auch ein Paternoster bauen und damit die Karauschen abangeln ...

Ach ja, wahrscheinlich fressen die Karpfen in dem Gewässer auch die Karauschen, Du wirst Dich wahrscheinlich wundern, was in dem Gewässer alles auf Köderfisch beißt ...


----------



## Allround-Angler (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*



wallermac schrieb:


> Wenn in dem Teich wirklich die geschützte Tibetanische Steppunke vorkommt, möchte ich die auf keinen Fall ausrotten, dann muß es eben herkömmlich gehen.
> mac



Tibetanische Steppunke|kopfkrat, der war gut:q.
|muahah:


----------



## Katteker (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*



Tilman schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu Deinem Fang, das Gewässer ist toll und so wunderbar in Deiner Nähe, es ist wirklich beneidenswert.
> 
> Ich habe mal ein ganz ähnliches Gewässerchen befischt und mir auch Gedanken gemacht, wie man in so einem kleinen Biotop für Gleichgewicht sorgen könnte.
> 
> ...



Öhm, mal ne doofe Frage: Von welchen Karauschen redest du? Er hat ein Problem mit Giebeln. Bitte nicht immer durcheinander werfen, auch wenn es für das Problem des TE egal sein sollte.


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*



Katteker schrieb:


> Öhm, mal ne doofe Frage: Von welchen Karauschen redest du? Er hat ein Problem mit Giebeln. Bitte nicht immer durcheinander werfen, auch wenn es das Problem des TE egal sein sollte.



Natürlich meinte ich die Giebel. Ich habe es deswegen durcheinandergeworfen, da ich das gleiche Problem mit verbutteten Karauschen hatte. Pardon.


----------



## wallermac (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Das mit dem Barsch hab ich schon kapiert, aber es wäre schon ein Räuber gut, der schon mal die Giebelbrut kurz hält. Ob der Aal hier eine gute Wahl ist weiß ich nicht, zumindestens könnte man ihn als Wallerköder verwenden. Am besten wäre es, eine Aniti-Baby-Pille oder besser Anti-Laich-Pille für verschiedene Fischarten zu entwickeln, gibts ja auch für Tauben. Damit könnte man reich werden. Haben wir keinen Chemiker im Forum?


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Bestell schon einmal Hechte damit du auf garantiert welche bekommst.
 Barsch und Zander fressen hochrückige Fische nur im Notfall (und der Rest wächst aus dem Maul), Wels frisst zu wenig .


----------



## Sneep (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo,

es hat schon seinen Grund, warum ich beim Raubfisch zum Hecht geraten habe.

Bei einem zeitweiligen Raubfisch-Überbestand musst du die überzähligen Räuber wieder entnehmen.
Das sollte beim Hecht kein Problem sein. Bei anderen Raubfischen kommst du sonst sehr leicht vom Regen in die Traufe. Speziell Barsch und Wels machen sich dann leicht selbstständig und du hast das nächste Problem.

Was die Abneigung des Verpächters gegen Hechtbesatz betrifft, so hat er rein rechtlich hier nicht zu entscheiden. Mit Abschluss des Pachtvertrages geht das Hegerecht und die Hegepflicht in vollem Umfang an dich über. Das heißt nicht dass man jetzt auf Konfrontationskurs geht, man will ja wieder pachten, aber man kann schon mal an die Gesetzeslage erinnern.

SneeP


----------



## wallermac (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo SneeP,
Deine Meinung erscheint mir sehr vernünftig da sich der Hecht wirklich wieder leicht entfenen läßt. Natürlich werde ich nur so viele Hechte wieder rausfangen wie nötig, aber wie gesagt, es wurden im Frühjahr angeblich schon einige Hechte gesetzt und wenn das mit den Reusen gut funktioniert könnte im nächsten jahr der Hechtnachwuchs den Rest erledigen.
Mein Verpächter ist schwer in Ordnung aber er ist eben ein Naturschützer der auch in der Forstwirtschaft neue Wege geht und dafür schon Preise erhalten hat und in ganz Deutschland Vorträge hält. Nach dem Motto, weg von der Monokultur - hin zum Urwald. Ich mußte mir den Mund fusselig reden damit ich den Weiher bekommen habe und ich hab´ ihm versprochen so wenig wie möglich in die Natur einzugreifen oder zu verändern. Das mit den Giebeln wußte ich da noch nicht, aber er wird sicher einsehen, dass man hier schnell handeln muß bevor es zu spät ist. Leider ist er momentan im Urlaub, aber ich werde ihm Eure Kommentare ausdrucken und zum lesen geben, dann ist er sicher auch überzeugt dass was getan werden muß.
Morgen kommen angeblich meine Reusen, ich werde mal ein Paar Fotos machen falls ich erfolgreich bin.
Du hast in Deiner ersten Antwort über XXL-Reusen mit Paniermehl als Lockstoff gesprochen. XXL-Reusen hab ich bestellt 50x50x100cm aber was meinst Du mit Paniermehl? Meinst Du Semmelbrösel aus denen man einen Teig macht, oder soll das Paniermehl noch in ein feineres Netz damit es nicht so schnell weg ist? Ich dachte mir ich hänge einen Laib Brot an einer Schnur in die Mitte der Reuse, aber wenn man einen Laib (1Pfund) Brot ins Wasser schmeißt, ist der nach ca. 15min. komplett weggeputzt. Ich bräuchte einen Köder der die Biester möglichst lange anlockt aber nicht so schnell gefressen wird. eventuell habt Ihr da noch Tips.
Danke!
Grüße mac


----------



## bafoangler (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Wenn du Paniermehl und Haferflocken mit ein wenig Wasser verknetest bekommst du einen festen Brei/Teig, der extrem lange unter Wasser bestand hat. Den knabbern auch die gierigsten Kleinfische nur langsam klein, er lockt aber immer, da die äußere Schicht nach und nach aufweicht.

Das Zeug bindet wirklich gut, um ein Grundblei geknetet hält das gern mal mehrere Würfe.

Musst ein wenig probieren, misch den Kram, etwas Wasser dazu, gut vermengen und dann ein paar Minuten ziehen lassen. Gibt nen guten festen Klumpen


----------



## daoxxnsepp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Und wie wäre es, wenn du mal ein Netz durchziehst?


----------



## wallermac (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo Bafoangler,
hmmmmmmmm...........klingt lecker, aber ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor mit meinen Reusen mehrere Würfe zu machen, aber Danke für´s Rezept.
Hallo Oxxnsepp,
erst lesen dann schreiben....|kopfkrat....guckst Du im ersten Beitrag ganz am Schluß.
Zitat:   Netz fällt leider aus wegen der Bäume unter Wasser.
Zitat Ende.
Weißt Du was eine Schubwand oder ein Netz in dieser Größe kostet? 
Da bist Du locker mal mit 5000.- Euronen dabei.
L.G. mac


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Also, so ganz verstehe ich die ganze Sache noch nicht.

Da ist ein schöner Teich im Wald, der wohl mal als Ziergewässergewässer genutzt wurde.
Alles mögliche an Friedfischen und fürs Auge ein paar Goldfische als Besatz.
(Darum wohl auch kein Hecht im Gewässer)
Alle kommen seit Jahren gut zusammen aus und haben sich ihre Lücken voll erschlossen.
Auch die Kröten scheinen damit ja bisher klar zu kommen.

Klar finden sie bei der Dichte wenig zu fressen und wachsen auch vielleicht nicht so gut ab, so wie es ist scheint die Menge sich an das Gewässer angepast zu haben.

Aber ich denke deine Karpfen werden so auch 60 -70 cm erreichen wenn es wenige Karpfen sind.
(Die haben ihre eigende Nische.)
Aber die Lebengemeinschaft scheint so o. K zu sein.

Nun was willst Du erreichen ?

Wenn Du den Hecht einsetzt, werden zunächst sicher die Goldfische in rot verschwinden, dann wird alles etwas ausgedünnt, am stärksten wahrscheinlich die dunklen Goldfische/Giebel.
Alle Fische wachsen etwas besser und Du hast sicherlich auch einige nette Hechte zu fangen.

Wichtiger aber ist, das diese unnatürliche Fischdichte aller Arten sinkt, damit auch andere Lebensformen eine Nische im Gewässer erhalten.
Ich denke nicht das der Hecht für die Kröten ein Problem ist, aber es würde sich eine neue Lebensgemeinschaft bilden.
Da kann man dann vermuten das es den Kröten besser geht, kann aber auch sein das es genau anders  ist.

Wie Du die Bilder eingestellt hattest mußte ich schmunzeln, genau so ein Goldfisch verseuchtes Gewässer hatte ich auch einmal in klein.(Das mit den Welsen)
Da waren dann noch ein paar vergessene Aale drinnen, versuch es doch mal mit Fischfetzen ...oder warte ab was deine Reusen bringen.

Ich denke Du wirst deinen Förster sicher erklären können das Hechte O.K sind und langfristig dem Gewässer und seinen Bewohnern den Fortbestand sichern.

Ablassen eines Teiches ist sicher nicht der naturnahe Weg, so etwas in den Griff zu bekommen.
So etwas kann man machen, wenn Fische recht sortenrein in einer Größe erzeugt werden sollen.
Hier steht aber wohl der Freizeit und Naturwert im Vordergrund.
Weniger am Gewässer zu machen bringt oft mehr als alles sofort in den Griff bekommen zu wollen.

Setz die Hechte und warte 2 Jahre ab, zwischenzeitlich erfreue Dich an dem leichten Fang deiner Köderfische.
Denn das ist dann bald vorbei !
Die Hälfte an Fischen im Gewässer bedeutet nicht halbe Fangmenge, sondern auch mal als Schneider heimzukehren.
Jetzt haben  sie alle immer Hunger, dann aber fressen sie nur noch wenn sie wollen und auch nur wenn dein Futter/Köder besser ist als das was sie so finden.

Warum wird eigendlich so oft vom vollständigen Beseitigen der Giebel gepostet ?
Giebel raus und dann was tun...?



P.S: Giebel/Goldfisch wird von vielen lieber gegessen als Karpfen.

Bernd


----------



## wallermac (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

JAWOLLLL !!!
Im Prinzip gebe ich dir Recht, aber 1. macht das angeln keinen Spaß wenn nur immer Giebels beißen und 2. habe ich angst, dass mir der Teich umkippt da die ja auch jede menge *******n und Sauerstoff verbrauchen.
mac


----------



## wallermac (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Zur Info....
Das vom Systhem automatisch mit ****** versehene Wort fängt mit Sch an und hört mit eißen auf.
mac


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Moin Wallermac,

gibt es bei euch keine E-Fanggeräte?
Ein Hektar sollte an einem Tag abgefischt und neu besetzt sein. In Oldenburg benutzten wir diese Geräte um Lachse und Meerforellen vor einem Kraftwerk überzusetzen. Das ist ein sehr humanes Verfahren und selbst Kleinfische haben sich ruck-zuck wieder erholt. 
Selbst ein Besatz von 10 Hechten mit vom je 5kg würden viele Jahren benötigen um da "aufzuräumen". Die sind bei der Größe auch äußerst teuer.
Schaue doch im Net oder hier im AB mal unter E-Fischen.
Da bekommst du sicher noch gute Tipps.
Bei euch im Vereinsvorstand (Gewässerwarte) haben mit Sicherheit Leute Kontakt zu geprüften E-Fischern.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## wallermac (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo Ralf,
Ich dachte das E-Fischen funktioniert, oder ist nur effektiv in einem Fließgewässer;+. An das e-Fischen habe ich eigentlich am ersten gedacht, aber alle Leute die ich gefragt habe sagten mir, dass es in einem 1ha Weiher nicht funktioniert..........doch Dynamit|supergri
mac


----------



## wallermac (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo Ralf,
nochmalich, das E-fischen kann man deshalb auch vergessen weil der Weiher zu tief ist. Ich habe zwar geschrieben, das die durchschnittliche Wassertiefe ca. 1,5m ist, aber wenn man vom Ufer aus reingeht kommt man etwa 4m weit, dann läuft einem die Wattbuxe voll. Am Boden versinkt man min. bis zu den Knieen im Schlamm und dann ist der Weiher schon 2m tief.
Muß jetzt auf einen Geburtstag u. kann erst morgen wieder antworten.
Liebe Grüße mac


----------



## Sneep (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo,

Die Tiefe ist für das E-Fischen durchaus machbar. 

Mit Gleichstrom ziehe ich dir auch kleine Fische noch zur Oberfläche
Das Problem ist die offene Wasserfläche. 
In Hindernissen versteckt sich der Fisch und wartet ab. Im freien Wasser hat er nur die Möglichkeit auf Distanz zu gehen und ich komme gar nicht in seine Nähe. Das ist das Hauptproblem beim E-Fischen, unabhängig ob Fließgewässer oder See.
Ein anderes Problem ist die sehr große Anzahl von Giebeln.
Selbst wenn ich 50 Fische an die Oberfläche bringe, wird von den Kescherleuten vielleicht die Hälfte wirklich gekeschert, bis ich den Strom abschalten muss. Die entkommenen Fische reagieren dann immer weniger auf den Fangstrom.

Bei einer Bootsbefischung würde ich ganz grob eine Fangquote von 50-70% vermuten.

Für eine solche Befischung musst du mit Kosten von mindestens 500 Euro rechnen. Es sei denn, du findest jemanden, der sich ein E-Gerät für 7.000 Euro zulegt um das E-Fischen dann kostenfrei anzubieten.


Ich führe selbst E-Fischen durch. Ein E-Fischen ist eine sehr humane Art Fische zu entnehmen. Gerade mit den neueren Gleichstromgeräten gibt es kaum noch Verluste.

Trotzdem sind E-Fischen kein Ersatz für ganz normale Hegemaßnahmen. Dein Problem ist mit verstärkter Entnahme und Raubfischbesatz auch zu lösen.


sneep


----------



## Acharaigas (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Warum wird eigendlich so oft vom vollständigen Beseitigen der Giebel gepostet ?
> Giebel raus und dann was tun...?
> 
> 
> ...



soweit ich verstanden habe ist es im sinne des te und des försters, dass der teich sehr naturbelassen ist. damit gehört der giebel raus. ist eine fischart, die in deutschland eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat und einheimische fischarten wie karausche und schleie verdrängt.

karpfen im übrigen genau genommen auch, aber gelten mittlerweile als einheimisch. ich persönlich für meinen geschmack würde giebel und karpfen rausholen, bestand auf karauschen und schleien konzentrieren. dafür gibt es leider viel zu wenig tolle gewässer.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Wallermac,
> 
> gibt es bei euch keine E-Fanggeräte?
> Ein Hektar sollte an einem Tag abgefischt und neu besetzt sein. In Oldenburg benutzten wir diese Geräte um Lachse und Meerforellen vor einem Kraftwerk überzusetzen. Das ist ein sehr humanes Verfahren und selbst Kleinfische haben sich ruck-zuck wieder erholt.
> ...


 
Krass deine Meinung!
Ja 10 Hechte a 5 kg sind teuer.
1000 Hv oder 50 H1, würden mehr erreichen und verträglicher und billiger arbeiten.
1 Jahr und dann ist das gegessen.

E-Fischen
Ist verboten !
Es muß eine Sondergenehmigung eingeholt werden.
Kann man machen, aber den Sinn verstehe ich nicht.
Denn dann wirden die Fische die Reihen schnell wieder schließen.

Sneep ist der Meinung recht viele Fische zu erwischen.
Na ja Er ist der Fachmann, das ist möglich.
Aber nur wenn auch weitere Werte stimmen, Leitwert usw.
Ich denke viel mehr als 10 % würde nicht an einem Tag zu erwischen sein, eher viel weniger.

@Acharaigas 
Du hast recht, das ist eine Begründung !

Nur mußt Du dann das Gewässer völlig neu aufbauen.
Meine Erfahrung nach, können Schleien aber vergeselschaftet mit Giebeln gut zurecht kommen.
Giebel/Goldfisch in Mengen mit Hechten aber weniger, da scheinen dann heimische Arten Vorteile zu haben.
Alle drei Arten aus der Gruppe der Karauschen sind Spezialisten für Gewässer in denen Sauerstoffarmut herschen kann.
Optimal für Sie ist es, wenn die Hechte und Konkurenten erstickt sind.
Ich denke aber nicht das wir Giebel/Goldfisch in Europa, noch in den Griff bekommen.
In der Natur gibt es keinen Stillstand (heimisch oder nicht), nur ständige Anpassung und Wettkampf ums Überleben. 
Der Fehler war sie hier freizusetzen.
Wenn ich mir aber ansehe welche Arten im Handel angeboten werden geht das munter weiter.
Fledermausfische, Blaue Orfen, div. Störe,  Streifenbarsche und vieles mehr !
Da kommen dann noch viele Arten hin zu die versehentlich mit dem Fischbesatz verschleppt werden.
Da sind wir aber immer noch bei Arten. 
Unterarten oder Rassen und Stämme, da geht es dann weiter.
Keine Schlammpeizer zu beschaffen, kein Problem! Da nehmen wir dann welche aus....

Bernd


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Moin Bernd,

was ist daran krass? 
Wir haben mir E-Fischen seit vielen Jahren sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

E-Fischen durchgeführt von zugelassenen Fachleuten ist ganz und gar nicht verboten. 
Bis zu 3 Meter Wassertiefe ist das Abfischen sehr funktionell und effektiv. Mit zwei Booten ist das Gewässer gut abzufischen. 
Den Teich mit noch mehr Fischen, wenn auch Raubfische, zu besetzen ist der größte Blödsinn. 
Das Missverhältnis zwischen Raub- und Friedfischen muss erstmal korrigiert werden.
Dann kann der Teich zur Selbstregulierung "freigegeben" werden.


----------



## Sneep (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo,
@Bernd2000


Wollen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Die von Bernd genannten 10% Fangquote sind vermutlich der Wert ohne Strom.|supergri
Man steckt da nicht drin und es sind immer Pleiten drin, aber 10% ist eindeutig zu niedrig eingestuft.
Es gibt dann eine Pleite, wenn ich nicht an den Fisch herankomme.
Die Leitfähigkeit ist sicher wichtig, doch dafür passe ich die Spannung an. Ein Bootsgerät, das diesen Namen auch verdient, hat allemal noch genug Leistung um genug Ampere ins Wasser zu bringen.


@zander_ralf

Wenn ihr Fische aus 3 m Tiefe holt, will ich das gerne glauben. Aber nur bei einem Lachs.  

Das wird aber bei Giebeln von 5cm nicht gelingen. Der kleine Fisch fängt viel weniger Feldlinien als ein Lachs und ist dem entsprechend ziemlich wenig beeindruckt. 

Wenn ich mit relativ wenig Gleichstrom fische, folgt der Fisch der Anode und wird an der Oberfläche abgekeschert, er ist dann nicht betäubt. 
Gleichstrom hat aber wenig Reichweite. 
Erhöhe ich die Leistung bei Gleichstrom oder schalte auf Pulsstrom, erhöhe ich die Reichweite.

Das hilft ab auch nicht weiter, da der Fisch dann in 3 m Tiefe betäubt auf dem Boden liegt.
Eine Erhöhung der Leistung ist somit ab einem gewissen Punkt kontraproduktiv,

Selbst die von mir genannten 2m erreiche ich nur, wenn die Anode sich bereits im Mittelwasser befindet bei Abgabe es Stromes.

Sollte ich eine Anfrage zur Befischung dieses Gewässers erhalten, würde ich das ablehnen. 
Wenn sich durch Hegemaßnahmen in 2 Jahren nichts ändert, würde ich den Teich allerdings befischen. 

Es hat sich eine Einstellung breit gemacht, dass man alles rein schütten kann und wenn es schief geht, kommt der E-Fischer.
Die meisten Anfragen beziehen sich auf die Entnahme von Welsen und Marmor-/Graskarpfen aus Privatgewässern. (möglichst kostenlos).

Das sehe ich aber nicht als Zweck der E-Fischerei.

Als E-Fischer liefere ich Daten für eine gute Bewirtschaftung, ersetze diese aber nicht.

Ich möchte festhalten, dass diese Negativbeispiele nicht auf den geschilderten Fall zutreffen. Der Fragensteller hat das Problem nicht verschuldet, sondern "geerbt".


SNEEP


----------



## worldstyler207 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

lad doch einfach mal stippprofis ein


----------



## zander-ralf (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

sneep, deine Meinung hört sich sehr fachkundig an. |good:

Ich vermute nur, dass eine Regulierung durch Raubfische und "Stipp-Profis" zu lange dauert. Diese riesige Menge von Friedfischen hat einen enormen Futterbedarf und macht so das Gewässer reichlich tot. Da kommt außerdem eine ziemliche Menge an Ausscheidungen zusammen.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> sneep, deine Meinung hört sich sehr fachkundig an. |good:
> 
> :m*Hört sich nicht nur so an, sie ist es.*
> 
> ...


----------



## wallermac (3. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo Jungs,
sorry für die verspätete Antwort aber ich war ein paar Tage weg. Die Reusen sind mittlerweile gekommen, man fängt damit aber nur große Giebel ü. 20cm, viele Schleien und ab und zu auch eine größere Karausche. Die Kleinen verirren sich nur selten da rein. Aber wenn die Großen weniger werden ist das ja auch nicht schlecht. Wir haben mittlerweile schon über 2000Stk. der Kleinen mit der Stippe rausgefangen und ich bilde mir ein, dass es schon weniger werden. Ich habe euch noch 3 Bilder angehängt. Das erste ist eine kleine Schleie aus der Reuse, schaut Euch mal den eingefallenen Bauch an! 2. Bild ist einer der verkrüppelten Giebel die man immer wieder mit dem Kescher rausholen muß da sie nur noch im Kreis schwimmen können. Und als letztes ein Karpfen mit 54cm den meine Frau erwischt hat. Es ist also nicht nur Schrott drin. Wie gesagt mein Verpächter ist momentan im Urlaub und bis dahin.....stip stip hurraaaaaaaaa:vik:
grüße mac


----------



## Syntac (4. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Also die Schleie ist ja mal wirklich unterernährt. 
Wahrscheinlich packt ein nicht geringer Teil den nächsten strengen Winter sowieso nicht.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*



wallermac schrieb:


> . . Es ist also nicht nur Schrott drin.



Tolle Einstellung zu Fischen |gr:


----------



## Angler 212 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

weis nicht ob das funktionieren würde, aber was wäre wenn du ein schwarm barsche reintust. sie würden die kleinen fische fressen, deine karpfen in ruhe lassen und deine hechte könnten sich um die größeren giebel kümmern, müssten dann aber echt viele barsche sein


----------



## Fun Fisher (4. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*



Angler 212 schrieb:


> weis nicht ob das funktionieren würde, aber was wäre wenn du ein schwarm barsche reintust. sie würden die kleinen fische fressen, deine karpfen in ruhe lassen und deine hechte könnten sich um die größeren giebel kümmern, müssten dann aber echt viele barsche sein




Das Thema Barsche wurde schon durchgekaut...

Das hätte nur zur Folge, dass in spätestens 10 Jahren zwar alle Giebel weg wären dafür aber eine Barschverbuttung da wäre...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Sehr kluge Idee, einfach das Giebelproblem durch ein Barschproblem ersetzen #q


----------



## sushi4u (5. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hi Mac,
die beste Lösung für Dich...,und vor allem auch für den Teich wäre eine Trockenlegung und das Ausfrieren im Winter.
Dies würde dazu führen, dass Du einerseits die Giebel entnehmen kannst und andererseits mineralisiert der Teichboden, wird wieder fruchtbar und das Wachstum Deiner Fische wird gefördert.
Vielleicht solltest Du, um im Herbst nicht allzu große Mengen an Giebeln abzufischen tatsächlich für dieses Jahr noch einige geangelte Hechte oder Waller einsetzen.
Das mit den Zandern ist nur dann eine gute Idee, wenn die Hechte draussen sind.
Könnte Dir auch ein oder zwei größere Reusen oder eine Großsenke leihen, mit denen Du Dein Glück versuchen kannst.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## HD4ever (5. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Das hätte nur zur Folge, dass in spätestens 10 Jahren zwar alle Giebel weg wären dafür aber eine Barschverbuttung da wäre...




so siehts wahrscheinlich dann aus ...
hab neulich ne 2x2 m Senke gesehen - aber um das Teil das teil dann x-mal am Tag rein-,raus zu holen brauchst schon 
vernünftige Oberarme ;-)
ich denke (Power-)Stippen und nen paar mehr Hechte rein - viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibts wohl nich #c
kannst du nicht evtl den Hechten ein paar mehr Unterstände anbieten ?


----------



## Masuren (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo liebe Freunde,

bin völlig neu hier und grüße euch erstmal herzlich aus den Masuren!:m

Habe Eure Posts mit großem Interesse verfolgt, denn hier in Masuren  zählt der Giebel eigentlich zu den recht guten Speisefischen - na ja  nicht den besten, aber er wird halt täglich gefangen und ist in jedem  Haushalt in der Bratpfanne zu sehen. Aber das ist nicht der Grund warum  ich mich Euch anschliesse, eher der, das ich letztes Jahr auf meinem  Grundstück ein sumpfiges Gebiebt ausgehoben und daraus einen Fischteich  gebaut habe.
Ca. 400 m2 tiefe von 0,5m bis ca. 4m 
Und jetzt nach all Euren Post der Schock!!! Ich habe Giebel reingesetzt nicht viele ca. 30 stk. 10-15cm|kopfkrat Das war letzten Sommer, letztes Wochenende habe ich mal nachgeschaut was die "Raubtiere" so machen und siehe da es gab Nachwuchs:l
und das ziemlich reichlich, ausser Giebel habe ich noch ein paar Schleien drin ca. 10 stk. 15-20cm.

Meine Frage, war das dumm die Giebeln reinzusetzen, ich esse sie halt auch gerne, oder sollte ich mich schon mit dem Gedanken befassen die fische zu reduzieren??:c
Hecht und Barsch will ich nicht unbedingt im Teich haben, die gibt es in unmittelbarer Nähe in den Seen genug. 

Wahrscheinlich krümmt Ihr euch jetzt vor Lachen, aber aus den ca. 30 Giebeln sind es nun einige zig (hundert??) weitere ca 5cm grosse. 

Gruß aus Masuren


----------



## feko (18. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Hallo,wenn du die Fische halten und verspeisen möchtest ists ok,wieso auch nicht?
Ein Räuber wird bei dir nicht nötig sein-du regulierst ja selber den Bestand wenn du die größeren dauerhaft wegfängst und in die Pfanne haust.
vg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. August 2011)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Voraussetzung wäre natürlich das genug Nahrung zur Verfügung steht, anderfalls verbutten die schnell und dann wird es auch keine Speisefischgröße mehr geben.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Tausende verbuttete Giebel im Teich, was tun???*

Schade, dass der TE sich ncihtmehr gemeldet hat ! hätte mich dann doch sehr interessiert, wie er das problem "behoben" hat :q


----------

